# 1920ish Mead Ranger



## Barto (Nov 26, 2018)

Originally I wanted to bring back a 35ish Hawthorne Flyer, while looking for a tank, I found this one....then I found the frame!  Well, guess I'll look for some parts and see what happens....in no rush as I have a Hot Rod I'm working on - but, if the right deal comes up!  Anyway, this is the start to my project!


----------



## stezell (Nov 26, 2018)

Looks like a good start for a cool bike. 
Sean


----------



## anders1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Very nice!!


----------



## "Winged wheel" (Nov 28, 2018)

what does everyone use for wheels for these  bikes .....?.


----------



## Barto (Nov 30, 2018)

"Winged wheel" said:


> what does everyone use for wheels for these  bikes .....?.



700s for the most part, don’t quote me as I’m pretty new to the 28” scean


----------



## s1b (Nov 30, 2018)

"Winged wheel" said:


> what does everyone use for wheels for these  bikes .....?.



@Lux Low 
Pm him.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 30, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fs-raleigh-28s-about-3-8-taller-than-stantard-28-wheels.132850/


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 30, 2018)

My 29' Westfield has 700's on it presently.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 30, 2018)

piercer_99 said:


> My 29' Westfield has 700's on it presently.
> 
> View attachment 911092



I see you have a bit of black smoke emitting from your car.


----------



## "Winged wheel" (Nov 30, 2018)

where does one get them at a reasonable price ?   are you guys just buying the hoops and lacing yourself with ND hubs ?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 30, 2018)

"Winged wheel" said:


> what does everyone use for wheels for these  bikes .....?.




I got a 29" cruiser wheelset and mounted 700x42c Specialized Sawtooth tires. They fill the fenders nicely and are 1.75" wide. Rides like a dream. 













1919 Mead Arch Frame Ranger


----------



## piercer_99 (Nov 30, 2018)

"Winged wheel" said:


> where does one get them at a reasonable price ?   are you guys just buying the hoops and lacing yourself with ND hubs ?




Mine were on it when I got it.  The guy had bought the bike at an estate sale, the wood rims were toast, so he bought the rims, had the original Morrow coaster laced to the back, and decided to use a modern sealed bearing hub on the front.  I wish he had used the og hub, really wish he hadn't thrown away the original wheels.

It rides sweet, I plan on getting a set of 700x42 or 45 tires for it, the 32's are just to skinny for my liking.  Can't go bigger than a 45 as there isn't much more room in the chain stays.

Then again, 700 x 42 is the speed of light, so maybe it will be faster.  

( 700 x 42 * the speed of light = 8.81389827 × 1012 m / s )


----------

